# Insane irritability



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dear all,

I am 9 months post partial thyroidectomy and taking 50 mg of Synthroid. Currently, I am the most irritable person on the planet, which is totally not my normal. I get irritated easily, angry, and have rapid mood swings. Has anyone else experienced this? I am getting labs drawn in a few weeks, but was hoping to hear from others on their experiences.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

How long have you been taking Synthroid?
Do you or did you have any typical thyroid symptoms now or before being diagnosed?
Is the way you feel making you irritated or have you just become a "snap out case"?

You are taking a hormone that if your levels are not where they are supposed to be for your unique you all kinds of things can go wrong physically and mentally.

Posts any prier Lab work.
Others on this forum are experts at letting you know if you're out of range or not.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, irritability is pretty common when you labs are off.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2017)

While I haven't had a thyroidectomy, I do have hypothyroidism and when my T3 was low and TSH was high, I would have all the symptoms you listed. I also had extreme fatigue and a constant sense of despondency. I don't know if that helps, but I figured I'd add my fifth of a dime.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Same. When I'm overmedicated I could snap a person's head off over the smallest, stupidest thing.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

jenny v said:


> Same. When I'm overmedicated I could snap a person's head off over the smallest, stupidest thing.


I'm wondering of that's what the problem is, but I only take 50 mg of Synthroid. Maybe my 1/2 thyroid has finally started to work!!


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I've been in the same boat when I was first starting to take meds- generic levo. I felt so agitated for no reason. I have not experienced the same thing taking Synthroid but everyone seems to be different!

Above- 1 person said they felt they same way you did when they were hypo and then the next person said they felt the same way when they were hyper. So it probably can be both!


----------



## ToxxicWishes71 (Oct 4, 2017)

I understand, though I am undiagnosed and my situation isn't exactly the same. I have been taking Iodine, and it's increased my TSH, T3, and T4. It usually is on the low-end in the normal range, but now it's kind of in the middle. I still feel like crap though, but whatever.

Anyway, I've noticed that with my TSH now increased, I've been getting extremely irritable and having really bad mood swings. I'm not sure if it's because of my thyroid numbers or because I'm just getting really effing pissed off that I can't figure my dang health out, and it looks like neither can my doctors.


----------

